# Sundown tv ad



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2012)

I made it in :lol:  about 1/2 a second butt I made it


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn auto correct effed up title


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2012)

wtf are you talking about?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2012)

Sundown is running a commercial on tv here. I'm in it


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2012)

That needs to be posted here somewhere.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/officialSkiSundown   it can be found here I think....was it the mom one, kid one, or weekend warrior one???


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> That needs to be posted here somewhere.



It,s literally 1/2 a turn from last years bump comp. amazingly both my wife and my neighbor recognized me cause of the pants


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2012)

planb420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/officialSkiSundown   it can be found here I think....was it the mom one, kid one, or weekend warrior one???



None of those actually. Most of the commercial is from last years s7


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2012)

bummer


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet, but now I'm intrigued. You were in their brochure a couple years ago, too. Superstar!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2012)

can i have your autograph?


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 13, 2012)

Can i have your pants?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> Sundown is running a commercial on tv here. I'm in it


Nice


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> can i have your autograph?



you know you want to be me.  admit it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> you know you want to be me.  admit it.



I can say I've skied, biked and hung out with you at the bar, makes me a lot cooler now knowing you are on tv!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

severine said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but now I'm intrigued. You were in their brochure a couple years ago, too. Superstar!



Welcome to the AZ!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2012)

severine said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but now I'm intrigued. You were in their brochure a couple years ago, too. Superstar!





o3jeff said:


> Welcome to the AZ!



oh shit i missed this.  she's back


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> It,s literally 1/2 a turn from last years bump comp. amazingly both my wife and my neighbor recognized me cause of the pants



How's your neighbor?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> you know you want to be me.  admit it.



yes, its true.  you are my mogul idol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2012)

severine said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but now I'm intrigued. You were in their brochure a couple years ago, too. Superstar!



Nice to see you back!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How's your neighbor?



she's busting at the seams as usual....


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice to see you back!



Thanks!

2knees: is this commercial online anywhere?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

What channel did you see it on?


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2012)

severine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 2knees: is this commercial online anywhere?



Yes, welcome back 8) and where is the commercial!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone find this commercial yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> anyone find this commercial yet?



I think he was skiing by during the radio commercial.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

I finally saw it this morning during the channel 3 news. They just flip thru a bunch of still pics and yes 2knees is in it.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Racking it!


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I finally saw it this morning during the channel 3 news. They just flip thru a bunch of still pics and yes 2knees is in it.



You mean I have to get up at a ridiculous hour to see this gem? Damn.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I finally saw it this morning during the channel 3 news. They just flip thru a bunch of still pics and yes 2knees is in it.





severine said:


> You mean I have to get up at a ridiculous hour to see this gem? Damn.



And if it was on Channel 3 that also means that you have to watch Scott Haney do his thing too


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I finally saw it this morning during the channel 3 news. They just flip thru a bunch of still pics and yes 2knees is in it.





drjeff said:


> And if it was on Channel 3 that also means that you have to watch Scott Haney do his thing too



Actually I wasn't really up yet when I posted that, it was either Fox 61 or channel 8 cause I know I don't watch Scot Haney, thanks dr for pointing that out.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Actually I wasn't really up yet when I posted that, it was either Fox 61 or channel 8 cause I know I don't watch Scot Haney, thanks dr for pointing that out.



Sometimes if i'm REALLY dragging when I hit my basement for some 5:15AM cardio, i'll actually put Channel 3 on, since Scott Haney annoys me SO much with his FAR too bubbly personality that it makes me want to workout harder so that I can justify being done sooner and not feel guilty about it!   Those are the days when i'm usually clipped into the pedals on my bike in the trainer and I leave the remote control OUT of arms reach so I have to endure the pain of listening too him.  It also serves as a great simulation for the pain that one sometimes has to endure while out on a ride and you just need to suffer through those last couple of miles to reach the end!  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2012)

Ironically, Sullivan lives on the same street as Haney.  

not sure the importance of that.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think he was skiing by during the radio commercial.





o3jeff said:


> I finally saw it this morning during the channel 3 news. They just flip thru a bunch of still pics and yes 2knees is in it.




were you doubting me Jeffrey?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

2knees said:


> were you doubting me Jeffrey?



Yes

But I don't think it was channel 3 as I wrote there.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

i DVR'd 4 hours of fox 61 morning news shows this morning and just finished watching them all.

there was a ski commercial but it was for Killington.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i DVR'd 4 hours of fox 61 morning news shows this morning and just finished watching them all.
> 
> there was a ski commercial but it was for Killington.



Try channel 8 then, not sure which traffic chick I was watching that morning!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i DVR'd 4 hours of fox 61 morning news shows this morning and just finished watching them all.



that made me laugh.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Try channel 8 then, not sure which traffic chick I was watching that morning!



i watch channel 8 for traffic most days.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i watch channel 8 for traffic most days.



Maybe you need to watch the commercials.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't see it on channel 8 this morning, watched from 5:15 to 5:45. Maybe they only run it once a week?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't see it on channel 8 this morning, watched from 5:15 to 5:45. Maybe they only run it once a week?



i DVR'd 2 hours of channel 8 local news but haven't watched it yet.

i did have it on when i was waking up and did hear Gil (i assume it was Gill) reference Ski Sundown tho.

i also DVR'd NBC to see the segment on Sundown and the groomers, haven't watched it yet. too much work this morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i DVR'd 2 hours of channel 8 local news but haven't watched it yet.
> 
> i did have it on when i was waking up and did hear Gil (i assume it was Gill) reference Ski Sundown tho.
> 
> i also DVR'd NBC to see the segment on Sundown and the groomers, haven't watched it yet. too much work this morning.



The weather man on channel 8 always gives Sundown a shout out!


----------

